# H&K Tactical .45 range report



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

As some know I got my first HK a few weeks ago. So far I am loving it! As expected the gun had 0 failures! Feed excellent! Almost no ramp needed seeing as how it is almost direct from mag to bbl. Gun is super accurate! i love it. I have been shootin my 1911 for years and I shot this gun the first day I got it better than I shoot my 1911. The only pic I have of the target is rapid fire at 50 feet. I know it is not that great. lol I find it funny how I can hit a can from 150+feet but cant keep my rapid fire in a tighter group. lol I will be shooting it again this weekend so I will have to post another report. Here are some pics. Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice gun you have there - I have a fullsize 9mm version and a compact 9mm version.

:shock: :shock:


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Nice gun. Nice shooting!


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Looks good. How is the DA trigger on yours?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> Looks good. How is the DA trigger on yours?


DA is not to bad. It is heavy but nothing you cant work with. I dont use the DA seeing as how you can have the gun cocked and locked!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I keep both of my USPs cocked and locked


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, I keep both of my USPs cocked and locked


Thats the way to go :-D


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Vom Kriege said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good. How is the DA trigger on yours?
> ...


The DA on all of the USPs that I have tried have all been heavy. A couple where smooth but heavy, but a couple of them had really bad DA triggers. C&L would be the way to go on a CCW, but for a duty weapon that might not be an option.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> -gunut- said:
> 
> 
> > Vom Kriege said:
> ...


Yeah it would suck not being able to do cock and lock. The DA pull on the HK feels just like my 92fs's. So it would be kinda the same as carrying a beretta


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> The DA pull feels jus tlike my 92fs's


Exactly. It really is no different than any gun of this design - DA/SA w/ an external hammer. Only the new DAK or LEM triggers, or striker fired pistols will really be different.

Many of the standard DA/SA has the safety on the slide - so U don't have the option of cocked and locked - that's why I like USP


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

The only DA that I "like" to use out of all of my DA/SA pistols is my Walther P99... It's a joy! My Sigs are little heavy in the DA mode and therefore not as "fun" to shoot in the DA mode. I'll say this though, when I HAD to pull my Sig 226 and shoot, I did not even notice the heavy first trigger pull... All I really remember is that the gun worked! Thank God! In them tight spots muscle memory kicks in and all you care about is that it goes bang... Target shooting is another matter...

Someday, I'd like to have a H&K! :wink:


----------

